# sizing for new boots (nitro select tls)



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

htfu said:


> boot history : first boots were 2009 nitro select tls, they fit my feet brilliantly; second pair were nike kaijus which fitted well but packed out a lot and were not durable enough (smashed both backstays to bits).
> 
> foot measurements :
> - right :
> ...


Hi HTFU,

Nice name. Chopper lives .

You are 290 Mondo or szie 11. 104 is a "normal D width at size 11.

STOKED!


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi HTFU,
> 
> Nice name. Chopper lives .
> 
> ...


excellent, thanks for the info ... nice to see someone get the reference too


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

after a series of brainfarts, i got the boots ordered and they are on their way.

will do a separate thread on initial thoughts and fit which i will update over the next few months ... *getting new toys mode engaged*


----------

